# Optimal nitrious setup . . . ?



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

I'm looking for the best setup possible that is safe and efficient for my car.

Not fully done right now, but when it is will have ::
for a 96 GA16DE automatic.

HS header (soon ETA 14days)
JWT cams ( soon ETA 30 days)
JWT ECU ( soon ETA 30 days)
2inch mandrel bent exhaust.
Cold Air intake w/ cold air box.
Optima yellow top battery (thankyou NPM for the recommendation )
NGK wires & NGK plugs.
Koyo radiator

Engine is in great shape ( original owner ). I have never had a problem with the engine, i just got it checked out....nothing wrong or potentionally wrong with it.

I might replace the water pump soon, and fuel pump.

Would I need larger injectors or no ?

Any tips and suggestions on upgrades or part changes in addition to the nitrious system is greatly appreciated.

Thanx in advance.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

your biggest hinderance is that automatic tranny.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

The OEM wires (stock) are better than any of the aftermarket ones, unless you absolutely just have to have another color.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

chimmike said:


> your biggest hinderance is that automatic tranny.


Yea I know....
Is there anyway around it besides a auto to manual swap ?

Should I get everything but the JWT ecu, buy the nitrous same time as JWT ecu and have JWT program according to specifications with the nitrious as far as when for it to spray ? how long ? limits of spray time ? etc..... ??


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

pimpride said:


> The OEM wires (stock) are better than any of the aftermarket ones, unless you absolutely just have to have another color.


Who manufactures the OEM wires ?

What about magnecor and nology ??


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

nology is crap, magnecor isn't as good as stock. Stick with stock wires 

getting around the auto tranny? well, you can spend a few grand to build the hell out of it thanks to Level Ten, or you can do the manual swap.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

thestunts200sx said:


> Yea I know....
> Is there anyway around it besides a auto to manual swap ?
> 
> Should I get everything but the JWT ecu, buy the nitrous same time as JWT ecu and have JWT program according to specifications with the nitrious as far as when for it to spray ? how long ? limits of spray time ? etc..... ??


If budget allows have JWT do a daughter board to control the nitrous. They can control activation points, have a completely new fuel/timing map for the nitrous and still have a perfectly normal car otherwise. It will be more expensive but if you want to do it perfectly, that is the way to go.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Isnt the stock wire made by ngk. I thought thats what I read on here before


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

my se-r stock wires are made by sumitomo.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

wes said:


> If budget allows have JWT do a daughter board to control the nitrous. They can control activation points, have a completely new fuel/timing map for the nitrous and still have a perfectly normal car otherwise. It will be more expensive but if you want to do it perfectly, that is the way to go.


So I'd have to contact JWT to get a ecu for just the car basically, then have them build a daughter board to hook into the reprogrammed ecu ?
Would there be a toggle switch for the daughter board to be active and non-active so to speak ? ( from your experience with them )

Also, when contacting JWT, do you give them all your specs ? or do you just 96'nissan 200sx se 1.6 ga16de ?

And.....( yes im annoying, but I like getting info, knowledge is power ) if I have a reprogrammed ecu, would that pass smog or no ? I know its kinda of a stupid question....but i didnt see anything about it.

I live in the great state of tax your ass, pay you less , surplus charges for nothign california ..........


----------



## bling (Jan 9, 2005)

Your wasting your time with an automatic, believe me I have both an auto and manual 200sx. Manual is much better.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

bling said:


> Your wasting your time with an automatic, believe me I have both an auto and manual 200sx. Manual is much better.


Yea, I know manual is better. But I'm doing with what I got.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

thestunts200sx said:


> So I'd have to contact JWT to get a ecu for just the car basically, then have them build a daughter board to hook into the reprogrammed ecu ?
> Would there be a toggle switch for the daughter board to be active and non-active so to speak ? ( from your experience with them )
> 
> Also, when contacting JWT, do you give them all your specs ? or do you just 96'nissan 200sx se 1.6 ga16de ?
> ...



They do the entire ECU for you. There are wires that come out of the ECU to hook up to the appropriate nitrous connections. They can tell you more specifically as I don't know a lot about it. 

Tell them what you want to accomplish and they will help you. 

Yes it will pass emissions in terms of the scanner and tail pipe, not so sure about the visual, that will be the header/exhaust/intake that messes you up.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

have you thought about getting an MSD digital 6+? i use it on my altima and i have to say that im very happy with it. 59k miles and about 20 bottles and still going strong. at about 275 its not an exorbitant price either. 
i have to some what disagree with the auto being the bad part. sure, for all out speed its going to hurt with it being stock, but it does have its pros. for instance; he can continue to spray when he shifts and his shift points will be the same every time. this can really benefit him in the 1/4 mile.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> have you thought about getting an MSD digital 6+? i use it on my altima and i have to say that im very happy with it. 59k miles and about 20 bottles and still going strong. at about 275 its not an exorbitant price either.
> i have to some what disagree with the auto being the bad part. sure, for all out speed its going to hurt with it being stock, but it does have its pros. for instance; he can continue to spray when he shifts and his shift points will be the same every time. this can really benefit him in the 1/4 mile.


To be honest with you, I only thought a drawback with auto is shifting control, other then that, i thought it was basically the same...

And as Ive been doing research, i came across the MSD digital 6+ as a recommendation for new ignitions. i read its not neccessary, but something definately looking forward to, to keep from misfire and what not.

275 ?? thats a pretty hefty price, but at the same time, well worth it.
Was it hard for the install? or did you take it to a shop ??


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

wes said:


> They do the entire ECU for you. There are wires that come out of the ECU to hook up to the appropriate nitrous connections. They can tell you more specifically as I don't know a lot about it.
> 
> Tell them what you want to accomplish and they will help you.
> 
> Yes it will pass emissions in terms of the scanner and tail pipe, not so sure about the visual, that will be the header/exhaust/intake that messes you up.


Well, I just found out , a friend of a friend works a smog shop so....as long as it passes the scanner and tailpipe....im good to go.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

thestunts200sx said:


> To be honest with you, I only thought a drawback with auto is shifting control, other then that, i thought it was basically the same...
> 
> And as Ive been doing research, i came across the MSD digital 6+ as a recommendation for new ignitions. i read its not neccessary, but something definately looking forward to, to keep from misfire and what not.
> 
> ...


i installed it myself. took me about 12 hours the first time because i couldnt find my meter. now its about a 2 hour job with the majority of that time going to hiding the wiring. nissans are relatively easy to hook up. while it doesnt allow for fuel control, it does keep detonation down to none at all. as long as youre not getting into a situation where you need the fuel controlled, like lets say a shot higher than 75, then the msd is fine. i can spray on a 110 degree day safely without detonation and my plugs always look pretty good.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> i installed it myself. took me about 12 hours the first time because i couldnt find my meter. now its about a 2 hour job with the majority of that time going to hiding the wiring. nissans are relatively easy to hook up. while it doesnt allow for fuel control, it does keep detonation down to none at all. as long as youre not getting into a situation where you need the fuel controlled, like lets say a shot higher than 75, then the msd is fine. i can spray on a 110 degree day safely without detonation and my plugs always look pretty good.


Oh cool.....lol 12 hours first time...yea, first times are a kicker.

What shot do you run ? Would it be safe to run 75 all the time ? or would you recommend less ?

P.S. whered buy ur ignition at ??
I found this :: http://www.overboost.com/obs/produc...7&cat_name=Ignition Systems&sc_id=69&sc_name=


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

thestunts200sx said:


> Oh cool.....lol 12 hours first time...yea, first times are a kicker.
> 
> What shot do you run ? Would it be safe to run 75 all the time ? or would you recommend less ?
> 
> ...


lol, yeah 12 hours because i was drinking some beers and not paying too much attention, lol. i run 75 all the time. i spray right off the line too at about 4500rpm.  i got mine at checker auto. i asked the guy to give me a discount because i took the one off the display shelf. then, once i had the reciept in hand, i came back a month later and got a brand new on exchange. been running it for about 2 years now.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> lol, yeah 12 hours because i was drinking some beers and not paying too much attention, lol. i run 75 all the time. i spray right off the line too at about 4500rpm.  i got mine at checker auto. i asked the guy to give me a discount because i took the one off the display shelf. then, once i had the reciept in hand, i came back a month later and got a brand new on exchange. been running it for about 2 years now.


Nice loop hole with the exchange.

What range of rpms would you spray at ?
I read somewhere itd be safe to start spraying at 3000rpms .....

Well, i wanna run a 75 shot. So knowing you have been doing this makes me a little more easy with the idea.

Have you upgraded the fuel pump ? Would you recommend it ?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

thestunts200sx said:


> Nice loop hole with the exchange.
> 
> What range of rpms would you spray at ?
> I read somewhere itd be safe to start spraying at 3000rpms .....
> ...


75 shot is borderline need-more-fuel-dont-need-more-fuel... my a/f gauge tells me im fine and the plugs say so as well. for your car it may be different. im upgrading to 100 shot direct port and ill upgrade my fuel system at that point too. its recommended by nitrous express and most nitrous "experts" that you start spraying at around 3k or more because theres sufficient velocity in the intake manifold to handle the nitrous mix. i spray from 3k to about redline. i have the msd set to cut spark at about 100 rpms before ecu cutout so i dont end up having a lean mixture in the manifold when the spark kicks back in. i ran a 50 shot for awhile and i thought i was happy. then i got colder plugs, the msd and went to 75 and if i thought i was happy before - im very happy now. but i do want that direct port though.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> 75 shot is borderline need-more-fuel-dont-need-more-fuel... my a/f gauge tells me im fine and the plugs say so as well. for your car it may be different. im upgrading to 100 shot direct port and ill upgrade my fuel system at that point too. its recommended by nitrous express and most nitrous "experts" that you start spraying at around 3k or more because theres sufficient velocity in the intake manifold to handle the nitrous mix. i spray from 3k to about redline. i have the msd set to cut spark at about 100 rpms before ecu cutout so i dont end up having a lean mixture in the manifold when the spark kicks back in. i ran a 50 shot for awhile and i thought i was happy. then i got colder plugs, the msd and went to 75 and if i thought i was happy before - im very happy now. but i do want that direct port though.


Going direct port eh ? Well, does that intale a whole new nitrious system ?

Cause if it does, can I buy the one you have ??
also, if your upgrading you pump, what to ?

and should i upgrade mine to something similiar ? whats to much and not enough ?

I know these are annoying questions probably...but I know nothing when it comes to turbos and nitrious...im just a paint and body guy, ( soon on the fiberglass market )( and hopefully carbon fiber ).


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

thestunts200sx said:


> Going direct port eh ? Well, does that intale a whole new nitrious system ?
> 
> Cause if it does, can I buy the one you have ??
> also, if your upgrading you pump, what to ?
> ...


UMM he has an Altima, it is not th esame as what you will want to run on your car. Granted his experiences will help, but do not judge what is safe for him and assume it is safe for you.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

wes said:


> UMM he has an Altima, it is not th esame as what you will want to run on your car. Granted his experiences will help, but do not judge what is safe for him and assume it is safe for you.


yeah thats why i told him that, "for your car it may be different." i dont want him blowing up his engine on account of i told him it would work.  imo though, as long as he doesnt go over 65 shot on his stock fuel system, he should be ok. emphasis on "should."


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> yeah thats why i told him that, "for your car it may be different." i dont want him blowing up his engine on account of i told him it would work.  imo though, as long as he doesnt go over 65 shot on his stock fuel system, he should be ok. emphasis on "should."


Well, just to be safe ill run a 50 shot till I do more research.
But that still wontbe for awhile considering im gonna order that HS header, jwt cams and jwt ecu......


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

AsleepAltima said:


> yeah thats why i told him that, "for your car it may be different." i dont want him blowing up his engine on account of i told him it would work.  imo though, as long as he doesnt go over 65 shot on his stock fuel system, he should be ok. emphasis on "should."


The stock GA16 injectors are TINY in terms of flow. Unless he is running a wet system I would NOT run a 50 shot let alone a 65 shot on stock injectors.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

wes said:


> The stock GA16 injectors are TINY in terms of flow. Unless he is running a wet system I would NOT run a 50 shot let alone a 65 shot on stock injectors.


Well, I would want to run a wet system. ( 50 shot )

With that in mind, what things are necessary to replace/upgrade and things that should be considered as extra precaution/safety.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

yeah i should clarify - all my advice or suggestions if you will, are based off of a wet kit. i dont like dry kits, so i wont advise anyone to ever get one. they have their place, but i like to be safer than sorry. with that said, the basic things you want to do is, depending on your shot, is reduce timing and get colder plugs. those are the basics that Nitrous Express recommends. NX claims that you dont need to alter timing and/or plugs with their 35 or 50 shot. but to me thats risking it too much. NX isnt going to replace your engine when you blow it.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> yeah i should clarify - all my advice or suggestions if you will, are based off of a wet kit. i dont like dry kits, so i wont advise anyone to ever get one. they have their place, but i like to be safer than sorry. with that said, the basic things you want to do is, depending on your shot, is reduce timing and get colder plugs. those are the basics that Nitrous Express recommends. NX claims that you dont need to alter timing and/or plugs with their 35 or 50 shot. but to me thats risking it too much. NX isnt going to replace your engine when you blow it.


LOL !....thatd be great if they did replace it, lol.

Anywho....I think with a wet 50 shot, i should be ok.
As mentioned when i started the thread.....
HS header, JWT cams & ECU w/koyo radiator and 2inch mandrel exhaust.
and in the future, ill change out OEM to MSD digital 6 ignition.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

thestunts200sx said:


> LOL !....thatd be great if they did replace it, lol.
> 
> Anywho....I think with a wet 50 shot, i should be ok.
> As mentioned when i started the thread.....
> ...


im not up to speed with everything that the jwt ecu does, but doesnt it retard the timing once its in the nitrous setting? if thats the case, you wont need the msd.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

Nitrous is good, you have to respect it or it will bite you in the ass.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

ittamaticstatic said:


> Nitrous is good, you have to respect it or it will bite you in the ass.


yea, im sure it is....especially if i wanna use it here and there, and have the car drive basically normal for all other times.

I would wanna go turbo....but cost to much for me.

And of course id respect it....im not trying to lose this car.....my goal is to keep this car and use it as my "commuter" car cause right now i get about 350-400 miles to the tank....

Buy another 200 and build that thing up like evil twin .... I'm a fan of 200's....also get a 240 and a 300... all of which would be built up.


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

You can safely run a 75 shot and even 100 shot as long as you have the proper plugs and and timing retard. Make sure you gap your plugs correctly. Ive been running a 100shot for some time now with no problems other than my stock clutch packs are going on my auto tranny. Im going 5 speed now. 

The way i want to do it is to see if JWT can put the nitrous program to the arming switch and run your wet kit as is and dont let JWT compensate through the injectors, but still have the timing retard.I think they can do this im not sure. 

Also if your running a 100 shot wet kit i would get a new fuel pump just to be sure. Something that can handel the surge of a 100 shot with out leaning out the injectors. 

Get a good clutch some sitcky tires and tighten up the suspension and you should have a good performer

My next step is JWT ECU so i can get that high red line along with the cams i should see nice times @ the track.

Also make sure you have a bottle warmer. People may say you dont need it and its a waste of money. They usually dont have one


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

A little search and you would have found this  

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=83068


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

Bryan200sx said:


> A little search and you would have found this
> 
> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=83068


Ive read ur thread in the past alrdy....so I did research somewhat....
Just wanted more clarification and knowledge, before i reach in my pocket is al.

I do appreciate the info though Bryan....

and ur 200 is an auto, right ??


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

yeah its auto... Auto is pig slow compared to stick. Thats why im getting a 5 speed. 

In the long run you will want to get one too. They just take the fun out of the car.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

Bryan200sx said:


> yeah its auto... Auto is pig slow compared to stick. Thats why im getting a 5 speed.
> 
> In the long run you will want to get one too. They just take the fun out of the car.


well yea, i know that......thats why im gonna get another 200 thats a stick and build her up/.


----------



## nissanstreetz (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm running nitrous on my ga16 1999 sentra. I wouldn't run anything more than a 60 shot in your car. I run a 50 shot on the street I want to run a 100 shot at one point or another but upgrading everything I'd need to upgrade wouldn't be very efficient I might as well buy a turbo. I would stick to a 50 shot. I wouldn't go with anything but the NOS brand. I did research and talked to other sentra owners and from what I'v heard ZEX isnt what its cracked up to be, I wish it was though I like ZEX better.


----------



## nissanstreetz (Aug 1, 2005)

Bryan200sx said:


> yeah its auto... Auto is pig slow compared to stick. Thats why im getting a 5 speed.
> 
> In the long run you will want to get one too. They just take the fun out of the car.


Why would you say that, an auto with nitrous will outrun a stick. In an automatic you don't peel out as much and you run more consistant times. You dont have to worry about missing a gear or anything. Automatics are better than sticks in my view. I shouldnt have said that because I know it will cause a war but thats just my opinion


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

nissanstreetz said:


> Why would you say that, an auto with nitrous will outrun a stick. In an automatic you don't peel out as much and you run more consistant times. You dont have to worry about missing a gear or anything. Automatics are better than sticks in my view. I shouldnt have said that because I know it will cause a war but thats just my opinion


A built automatic perhaps... But the stock auto does not like a bunch of horsepower thrown at it.


----------



## nissanstreetz (Aug 1, 2005)

Not always a built automatic my friend has a Corvette I think it's an 86, with an automatic transmission that was falling apart. He raced a mustang cobra I'm not sure what year it was. He killed him off the line because the cobra just sat and peeled out granted he caught up in 2nd gear but the corvette won in the end. Automatics can take alot of punishment. I didn't personally know the guy but he must have been a really bad driver too thats another advantage. In a stick even if you have a really fast car you could still run slow times because you'r not good at shifting. On paper the guys cobra was way faster than my friends corvette but he just couldn't drive it.


----------



## nissanstreetz (Aug 1, 2005)

Maybe your right about my car though I'm not the kind of person to argue about something I don't know about. Thanks for telling me my transmissions been acting up lately.


----------



## 200sx_guy (Nov 13, 2004)

I have a friend with an Acura and nitrous that does really good at the track but..... he uses the manual shift option. :thumbup:


----------



## nissanstreetz (Aug 1, 2005)

Wes, don't take this the wrong way and I know you probably get this alot but I really want to race you in the near future. My cars curently being worked on but I own a 1999 sentra with the original engine in it and everything. I have a few mods and I'm planning on running a turbo in september I'm just not sure what kind yet. Would you be interested in running our cars at the track in the feature. Maybe we could even feature it in the magazine. I dont know how you feel about this because I don't know you at all, just a question though I'v been wanting to ask and never really asked


----------



## nissanstreetz (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm just wondering.... I'll admit you'll probably dust me but I would like to see how close I am. If I could show you time slips and a video would you be more interested.


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

nissanstreetz said:


> Not always a built automatic my friend has a Corvette I think it's an 86, with an automatic transmission that was falling apart. He raced a mustang cobra I'm not sure what year it was. He killed him off the line because the cobra just sat and peeled out granted he caught up in 2nd gear but the corvette won in the end. Automatics can take alot of punishment. I didn't personally know the guy but he must have been a really bad driver too thats another advantage. In a stick even if you have a really fast car you could still run slow times because you'r not good at shifting. On paper the guys cobra was way faster than my friends corvette but he just couldn't drive it.


We dont have corvettes. The gearing on the Auto tranny sucks not to mention you have alot more drive train loss. You said it the guy in the mustang dose not know how to drive. Was the mustang on street tires? Most likely he was. 

Not to mention you have the option to free up more HP with a stick tranny when you change the fly wheel.

Also once you add that much power on a Auto tranny it dose get real hot. I have had my nitrous for like a year now and my clutch packs are already complaining. 

Show me any auto that can beat a stick GA even a modded auto is still no match for a stick GA.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

The auto GA tranny will take a crap at about 170ish WHP. This has been proven on a GA auto. tubo car. The clutch pack take a crap. With nitrous it will most likely be worse given the way the power arrives. 

I live in WI. If you want to run at the track I'm game. As far as the times for my car you can check out the latest NPM as it has the detals of my trip to the strip.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i love how our ga16de got compared to an vette, cuz we share so many similarities. Nissanstreetz if you are goin to call wes out do it over PM. 


Wes, i was thinking. If he is goin to get the jwt ecu, would it be smart to run 370cc injectors and maybe a 255walbro fuel pump? wouldn't jwt be able to map that. And couldn't he get the jwt wetshot kit from them since he is already dealin with them.. hell maybe he can get like a package deal or something


----------



## SmokeScream (Aug 25, 2005)

Bryan200sx said:


> You can safely run a 75 shot and even 100 shot as long as you have the proper plugs and and timing retard. Make sure you gap your plugs correctly. Ive been running a 100shot for some time now with no problems other than my stock clutch packs are going on my auto tranny. Im going 5 speed now.
> 
> The way i want to do it is to see if JWT can put the nitrous program to the arming switch and run your wet kit as is and dont let JWT compensate through the injectors, but still have the timing retard.I think they can do this im not sure.
> 
> ...


100HP shot on a stock GA16DE? What are you running for plugs? What gap?


----------

